# il successo e la gioventù sono cose che prima o poi vanno restituite



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2014)

la frase è sua


mi dispiace. mi era simpatico e avevo letto tutti i suoi gialliView attachment 8721


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2014)

Già scritto nel 3D mi piaceva molto, uno schietto senza fronzoli ma lieve anche nel raccontare cose non felicissime, mi stupì  il suo primo thriller lo,conoscevo come cabarettista e questa vena da scrittore la trovai una bella sorpresa :smile: quindi un saluto al,artista e all'uomo con sincera ammirazione


----------



## Minerva (4 Luglio 2014)

ho sempre creduto che avesse scoperto la srittura durante la convalescenza dall'ictus, invece io uccido era appena pronto quando gli è capitato di stare male.ultimamente si era anche messo a dipingere


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Luglio 2014)

Minerva;bt10092 ha detto:
			
		

> ho sempre creduto che avesse scoperto la srittura durante la convalescenza dall'ictus, invece io uccido era appena pronto quando gli è capitato di stare male.ultimamente si era anche messo a dipingere


si ho visto anche dei dipinti, appunto veramente eclettico non è facile trovarne di così tra gli artisti o almeno chiusi considera tale talvolta con esagerazione


----------

